# 12/2 8pt



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Main frame 8pt with two inch and half kickers on both G2s. Haven't scored him yet but with 11 and 13 inch G2s and beams that almost touch I would guess him around 140. Not a lot of width but really tall. 

Killed him on a drive Friday afternoon in a clear cut. He came by me on a full out run and after I shot him, he died about 40 yards down the hill. Had it not been for him running down hill, he would have died within feet of being hit. Who says drives can't be effective and you can't shoot and ethically kill deer on the run?


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice buck. Congrats. No shame in pushing deer during shotgun season. Especially with the weather not cooperating. Gotta get em moving somehow. Its like hunting big rabbits.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

When it's this warm during ohio's gun season you do have to get um movin especially when there's no one hunting 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great picture greg and an awesome buck Kailee looks like she is just loving dads new buck......


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Greg. Your daughter looks like she's happier than you.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Dale - its hard to get 2 kids looking at the camera at the same time let alone smiling! That was the only pic out of 40 that they both cooperated so I figured I'd rather look back one day and see the kids smiling rather than their old man!

Larry - She couldn't understand when I brought it home why we couldn't cut the horns off so she could put them with her other shed horns! Then Saturday I found 1 side of a 8pt shed that was bigger then the buck I'd killed so she was really happy then! That makes the second shed I've found in the last two weeks, both from good bucks?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a good buck!


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I was sitting here checking out all these nice bucks that got dropped last week. Found this one and thought, hell that looks like my cousin Greg. hahaha. Hope everything is going great man. Great deer!

Matt


----------

